# BFD + Audyssey and other newbie questions



## elee532 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm thinking about putting a BFD into my system which includes a Denon AVR-990 with MultiEQ, an older Rythmik 12" sub, a HSU MBM-12 MK2, and Salk SongTower speakers. I have a few newb questions...

Can the BFD and Audyssey work together or would it be duplicative to have both BFD and Audyssey?

Can a single BFD manage both my true sub and the mid-bass sub?

Am I correct in understanding that I would need some type of RCA to XLR adapter?

Anything else key that I should be aware of?

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Can the BFD and Audyssey work together or would it be duplicative to have both BFD and Audyssey?


I’ve never used Audyssey, but everything I’ve seen here says that the BFD does a better job with the subs. However, it requires some effort to set up correctly, it’s not automatic.




> Am I correct in understanding that I would need some type of RCA to XLR adapter?


It has 1/4” connectors as well as XLR. You can get 1/4” to RCA cables, or use regular RCA cables with an adapter.




> Can a single BFD manage both my true sub and the mid-bass sub?


Yes it can.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I run Audyssey first then use the BFD to fine tune the EQ on the subs. I have tried the other way around and the result was not very good at all.

I have found that Audyssey does a very good job at getting the response fairly flat and I like the low end boost it gives me too. This obviously is in my room.

Best thing to do is run Audyssey and run some REW graphs with and without it to compare how it looks and whether you like what it has done.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm with Graham. Audyssey is my starting point and then I fine tune with the BFD.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I start with Audyssey then add BFD also.

I had mixed success with Audyssey getting it flat -- I think because of my room modes..

I found though, that I *loved* the way my subs sound with a "hard-knee" curve, which obviously you can't do with Audyssey.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

What hard knee curve did you go with because the one I did ages ago didn't sound that great. Audyssey on my onkyo only measures from max 8 seating positions which I always measure around my LP so it can only do the best it can from those 8 taken. But its pretty good though. The BFD is a powerful tool for the money and can flatten out most Audyssey EQ'd graphs. Obviously it is much easier if you have two subs.

cheers
Graham


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is the one I used:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...els-hard-knee-house-curve-long.html#post55660


----------

